# Converting Melco files for use with Wilcom?



## splattgraphics (Dec 6, 2014)

A buddy loaded his old .ofm files created in Melco over about 8 years, onto a portable hard drive for me. I run Wilcom software. Is there an efficient way for me to re-save them all at once in a format I can then browse, pull into Wilcom, edit if needed, and run on my SWF machine?


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if there is any way to convert them all at once.

I do not suggest editing an .ofm file on wilcom. Its not a native file.


----------



## splattgraphics (Dec 6, 2014)

I guess then, what I'm asking is, without his software, can I even hope to use some of these designs? Or is there maybe some kind of software that open it and convert it back to a .dst, and thereby allow it into my system?


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

We have both softwares. If you can send us all the ofm files, we can open them one by one and save them into dst or emb for you at a charge. PMB me the number of designs you have and I'll send you a quote.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

What version Wilcom software do you have? I run ES45 on windows XP.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

splattgraphics said:


> A buddy loaded his old .ofm files created in Melco over about 8 years, onto a portable hard drive for me. I run Wilcom software. Is there an efficient way for me to re-save them all at once in a format I can then browse, pull into Wilcom, edit if needed, and run on my SWF machine?


I think embroidermodder can do that (convert to dst)
Downloads - Embroidermodder


----------



## smo (May 1, 2015)

Wilcom Trusizer will do it. Its designed to convert embroidery formats.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

Or there is also Melco sizer, you can export the ofm files to cnd which might import the designs into wilcom with the outlines intact... It might mess up some other stuff though, cnd seems to be interpreted differently by different software packages.


----------

